# The City of Flint



## Morrus

The industrial powerhouse of Flint sits nestled among dozens of granite peaks along the eastern stretch of Avery Coast. With a rapidly-growing population of over half a million, slums for factory workers have begun to clump along these steep hills, while builders work to clear large sections of rainforest from within the city limits. Small satellite towns cling to the islands outside Flint’s harbor, and many foreign nations and businesses have flocked to the city to gain influence in the past forty years.


----------



## beverson

Nice map - but it's a little big!!


----------



## Colmarr

Awesome map. I love the way the city is clearly eating away at the forest in its midst.


----------



## Remotaku

wow! This is getting worse than the Amazon Rainforest  deforastation. The druids must be really angry.


----------



## RangerWickett

Senhor, tente rodar o mapa. 











Rio está muito longe da Amazônia.


----------



## Remotaku

If you hadn't show, i never would had notice. 
Really liked the reference.


----------



## Zinovia

Clever!  Excellent map.


----------



## NewJeffCT

nice map - sprawling city - I can see a lot of pirate raids into areas that are not as easy to defend.  And, bandit or savage humanoid raids overland.

I love big fantasy cities like Waterdeep and elsewhere.


----------



## renau1g

Flint...slums _and_ factory workers.... like Flint, MI?


----------



## RangerWickett

Huh. That wasn't even on my mental radar. I was just thinking, "Name Risuri cities after rocks and tree features."


----------



## TarionzCousin

RangerWickett said:


> Huh. That wasn't even on my mental radar. I was just thinking, "Name Risuri cities after rocks and tree features."




Risuri has trees made of flint???


----------

